# wet/dry filter for co2 injection tank?



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

Just curious if diffused CO2 will escape more easily with wet/dry filter?
I am using Eheim sealed wet/dry filter 2027, don't know if I should switch over to regular canister filter for better co2 concentration.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi darkoon,

From what I have read, wet/dry filters do reduce the dissolved CO2 in your water.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

just switched over to a canistr filer, seeing big increase in CO2 ppm readings.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi darkoon,

Can you quantify what you mean by a "big increase" please? About how many PPM's?


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

it is a bit difficult to quantify. I did 2 changes in my CO2 setup recently. 1st, switched from ladder diffuser to direct filter inlet diffusing method (i think that helped too), then i switched wet/dry to a regular canister. My CO2 injection is turned off at night when light goes out. Before I switched to canister, my CO2 ppm would drop overnight, co2 drop checker would turn from yellow green to blue green (again, my drop checker solution is non standard, only 3kH, i am using the water out of my tank, then dose with ph indicator). after switching over to canister, the indicator color does not change that much anymore overnight, it stays almost the same.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi darkoon,

Obviously difficult to quantify, but I am glad you saw improvement.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I run a canister AND wet/dry on my 210. Co2 is brought in on the canister outlet side(eheim 2080 Pro3). I keep a constant 30ppm of Co2 in the tank @ 6.4Ph.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

WhiteDevil said:


> I run a canister AND wet/dry on my 210. Co2 is brought in on the canister outlet side(eheim 2080 Pro3). I keep a constant 30ppm of Co2 in the tank @ 6.4Ph.


do you turn co2 off at night?


----------

